# Meet my fur-boys......



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey guys Im new here and wanted to introduce my boys.

Kaiden (3yr old, long coated GSD)


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Ryder (22 month old, Great Dane)

























Both Boys


----------



## slobberchops (Sep 27, 2006)

Your dogs are stunning , do they both walk to heal?? lol

Lovely head on your GSD


----------



## SpottedDog (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow, that GD is a big guy!


----------



## De$perado (Sep 28, 2006)

that GSD is beautiful!


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Amanda B (Sep 7, 2006)

*They are GORGEOUS!*

Oh, I like your dogs! Want to see mine?
I've tried posting on the breeds page with no luck, so I'll provide some links to Zoey's page...you can see her friends, and watch her run!
Maybe I'll get my newest pic of her on.
Thank you for sharing the handsome fellas! Zoey is in LOVE! 
(Her boyfriends Chico and Bandit won't be surprised, she is always falling for bigger dogs)


----------



## Amanda B (Sep 7, 2006)

*Zoey in Action & Friends*

Oh, forgot Zoey's web pages.
http://web.mac.com/atlfalconsfans/iWeb/Site/DOGS.html
http://web.mac.com/atlfalconsfans/iWeb/Site/Zoey's Page.html
Where she shops...
http://perfectforpets.com/dogs.aspx


----------

